# Почему все так не любят советские аккордеоны?



## TokarevAcc (18 Май 2011)

Сам имею два аккордеона "Заря". Вот играю и претензий *_нет_*. 
Так вот, почему все так недолюбливают эти аккордеоны?

Почитал темы, в одной написано что голоса ломаются за 2-3 года.
Почему же так? Играют чтоли громко и по 6-8 часов? В всех моих аккордеонах не одного обломанного голоса, хоть им и больше 20 лет.


----------



## vbaev (18 Май 2011)

а за что их любить?
если вы не профессионально занимаетесь музыкой, играете для себя, то конечно это неплохой вариант, при условии, что аккордеон достался вам даром, или за чисто символическую цену, а иначе лучше купить старенький Weltmaster. Поверьте разница ощутима!


----------



## TokarevAcc (18 Май 2011)

Ну старенький Вельтмейстер уже имеется, разница всё же есть, но не ощутимая.
И ещё вопрос - никто не знает, по какому алгоритму регулировать кнопки левой стороны, чтобы они были на одном уровне? Аккордеон стелла.


----------



## vbaev (18 Май 2011)

Алгоритм один - отдать мастеру


----------



## TokarevAcc (19 Май 2011)

vbaev писал:


> Алгоритм один - отдать мастеру


Руки есть из нужного места, и опыт небольшой.


----------



## mikes7 (16 Июн 2011)

У меня вот например было 2 советских аккордеона которых я продал. Один Шуя 3/4, другой Рапсодия полный, четырёхголосный. В данный момент у меня есть Weltmeister Seperato Standart. Если сравнивать с вельтмейстером то они оба даже и рядом с ним не стоят и по звуку, удобству механики и по многим другим деталям. 

У Шуи например мне очень нравился звук, этот аккордеон на мой слух неплохо звучал, близко к вельтмейстеру, но всё же не так. Но у неё клавиши как бассовые, так и на правой клавиатуре были довольно жёсткие, что мне например, не очень-то нравилось. 
У Рапсодии наоборот - обе клавиатуры очень даже мягкие, удобные и приятные, но звук просто ужасный, отвратительный - "плоский" и писклявый. А ещё если сравнивать по габаритам, то вельтмейстер и размером меньше Рапсодии и по весу. 

Насчёт того что советские ломаются через 2-3 года, это я сомневаюсь. У меня обоим аккордеонам больше 30 лет и тоже никаких поломок в них нет, и сколько играл на них, ничего не сломалось и голосов не отвалилось=) Смех смехом, а на "Рапсодии" они впринципе отвалиться не могут, т.к. голосовые резаноторы гвоздями приколочены! :biggrin:


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (5 Июл 2011)

У меня есть аккордеон Атлас мне он не нравиться тем, что тяжелый, звук глухой, тугая клавиатура. Любой Вельтмейстер лучше. Но как говориться Дарованому коню в зубы не заглядывают.


----------



## drunf (5 Июл 2011)

Цитата:


> Так вот, почему все так недолюбливают эти аккордеоны?



Просто они никакие и все  Так получилось.
Баяны ведь - ого-го, а аккордеонов нормальных не делали.


----------



## vikatik (28 Фев 2016)

Попытаюсь поднять эту забытую тему и задам свой вопрос весьма необычным образом:
"Нужели никто все еще не полюбил наши родные Советские аккордеоны"? Ведь они всего по 3 - 5 т.р. за штуку, а некоторые в практически новом состоянии! Авито зовет и манит: купи вот такой хорошенький отечественный аккордеончик, поддержи давно сгинувшую фабрику, хотя бы сейчас, прояви уважение к нашему, родному.

И вот как я хочу продолжить: Ведь выше упоминался аккордеон "Заря". Хочу спросить вас - все они Советские были такими "нелюбимыми" или, например "Заря" была более любима, чем "Березка" (например) по каким-то неведомым мне причинам?

Ведь начавший тему товарищ Токарев заявил весьма неоднозначно о своей любви к Советским аккордеонам, и в частности к "Заре". Я вот сижу и думаю: ведь его никто не подтрунивал, как меня, когда я пытался привить на этом форуме любовь к настоящему немецкому аккордеону Horch, за что получил массу насмешек на грани издевательства над моими искренними, и может быть немного наивными чувствами.


----------



## vikatik (28 Фев 2016)

drunf (05.07.2011, 18:48) писал:


> Просто они никакие и все  Так получилось.Баяны ведь - ого-го, а аккордеонов нормальных не делали.


Вот это как раз и смущает. Это как типа: рубашки хорошие у нас шили, а вот штаны не получались! Мистика...


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Фев 2016)

vikatik/ писал:


> может быть немного наивными чувствами.


Аккордеон не подбирают чувствами. Его подбирают по звучанию. Если звучания нет- зачем мне желание поддержать "давно сгнившую фабрику"?
Поиграйте неделю на "Заре", неделю на "Берёзке". Про "Квинту" тоже не забудьте. Потом переходите на Вельтмайстер.
Если после этого Вы сможете, сдерживая дикий хохот, вернуться в тему- обсудим)).


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Фев 2016)

Kuzalogly (29.02.2016, 09:18) писал:


> Если звучания нет- зачем мне желание поддержать "давно сгнившую фабрику"?


 А как же патриотизм, батенька?


----------



## gerborisov (29 Фев 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29.02.2016, 18:26) писал:


> А как же патриотизм, батенька?


 Это сарказм?  За производство вышеперечисленных "инструментов" нужно было бы статью УК принять.Например, "За нанесение умышленного вреда музыкальному образованию"


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Фев 2016)

В советское время заслуживал внимания только один инструмент готово выборный Ленинград. Поскольку этот гроб давал возможность продвинутым ребятам приобщиться к выборке. Все остальное производилось,чтобы навсегда отбить интерес к инструменту. Тогда во многих отраслях это нормой было.


----------



## vikatik (29 Фев 2016)

Смотрите какая интересная штука получается. Вот например, все ругают современные баяны Тульской фабрики - "китайщина, отстой и т.д.". "Все испортилось, как раньше теперь не делают и т.д."Новиков Игорь (29.02.2016, 23:05) писал:


> Все остальное производилось,чтобы навсегда отбить интерес к инструменту. Тогда во многих отраслях это нормой было.


Т.е. баяны Тульской фабрики производились для того, чтобы отбить охоту? Почему же они часто заиграны до дыр из тех лет?
А современные еще хуже? Ужас какой-то.

Нет, конечно я видел это, и меня смутило это:drunf (05.07.2011, 18:48) писал:


> Просто они никакие и все  Так получилось.Баяны ведь - ого-го, а аккордеонов нормальных не делали.


Та как так могло получится? Мне очень интересно, как баяны получались (или все-таки не получались?), а аккордеоны не получались? Мех-мех, полукорпус-полукорпус, планки-планки, рычаги и кнопки (клавиши). Разница то пожалуй только в кнопках и клавишах.
Нет, я серьезно - в чем еще разница?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (29 Фев 2016)

Новиков Игорь (29.02.2016, 23:05) писал:


> Все остальное производилось,чтобы навсегда отбить интерес к инструменту. Тогда во многих отраслях это нормой было.


 Игорь Новиков, а сейчас что? Лучше стало?


----------



## turok77 (1 Мар 2016)

Разница не в кнопках и клавишах...Все дело в том, что немцы аккордеоны делают более ста пятидесяти лет... А советский первый аккордеон сделали только до войны в Ленинграде в 1936 году. Разница в том, что немцы умеют делать аккордеоны, и все остальное тоже. А у нас традиционно умеют делать баяны... Мануфактура в Клингентале, в Саксонии, существует давно...Многие модели аккордеонов, как, например, Вельтмейстер Стелла выпускался не один десяток лет. А позднее была модель Вельт Серино, изменили декоративную решетку, улучшили планки и механику и делали еще долго...Баян-несколько другой, по нашему менталитету инструмент, "не буржуйский", как аккордеон...а вообще все язычковые инструменты-близкие родственники, разницы большой нет кнопки или клавиши...


----------



## vikatik (1 Мар 2016)

turok77 (01.03.2016, 17:52) писал:


> ...а вообще все язычковые инструменты-близкие родственники, разницы большой нет кнопки или клавиши...


Вот это резюме мне кажется очень созвучным с моим вопросом. Тем более, что СССР после войны много каких технологий с целыми заводами повывозил из Германии. Поэтому я сомневаюсь, что здесь была большая проблема в копировании. Это же не "ракетная наука", как говорят американцы.
Вон, помню, передачу показывали, как наши стали копировать ФАУ, а технологий для изготовления многих материалов не было. Вот и падали они, пока не устаканили все - не помню уже как.

Кстати, я тут "лоханулся", сбили меня с толку ненавистники советских аккордеонов. У нас тут на Авито 5 дней пролежала Заря-2, почти "нулевая". Кожаные ремешки - как новые родные. Цена вопроса была 3 т.р. Я все думал - ехать - не ехать?
Заслушался вас тут и подумал - на кой мне это творение? Кому оно вообще нужно даже и за 3 т.р.?
Забрали быстро!

Так хоть попробовал бы на аккордеоне поиграть - посмотреть, что за инструмент вообще такой. 3/4 удобный. Потом наверное запросто слил бы за те же деньги.
А самое главное знаете что? - Да ремешки эти кожаные в таком состоянии те 3 т.р. и стоят!


----------



## grigoriys (2 Мар 2016)

vikatik (02.03.2016, 00:46) писал:


> А самое главное знаете что? - Да ремешки эти кожаные в таком состоянии те 3 т.р. и стоят!


 Может ради ремешков и взяли? Поставят на "Стеллу" вместо родных протершихся?


----------



## vev (2 Мар 2016)

*grigoriys*,

а ремешки что, золотой нитью прошиты? В декабре все три ремня хорошей выделки на велюре брал за 2тр... Еще штука на Этюд остается...

По поводу советских аккордеонов.
Играл год на Квинте 3/4. 40- лет прошло, а она до сих пор из памяти не выветрилась. Тяжелый, тугой, неповоротливый, не звучащий ублюдок ИМХО


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Мар 2016)

vev (02.03.2016, 20:48) писал:


> По поводу советских аккордеонов.Играл год на Квинте 3/4. 40- лет прошло, а она до сих пор из памяти не выветрилась. Тяжелый, тугой, неповоротливый, не звучащий ублюдок ИМХО


 Я так понял, "советам" окончательный конец настал? Жаль. А Советский "Этюд" у меня до сих пор стоит. Только "Рубин 6" я продал в середине 90-х за 1000000р. После ДМШ. Ностальгия.


----------



## vikatik (2 Мар 2016)

vev (02.03.2016, 20:48) писал:


> В декабре все три ремня хорошей выделки на велюре брал за 2тр... Еще штука на Этюд остается...


Vev, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на ремешки, посмотреть что за качество. Так они натуральная кожа? Я думал сейчас такое гораздо дороже. Если нет фото в Инете, расскажите пожалуйста, что за изготовитель и кто торгует.


----------



## vikatik (2 Мар 2016)

Кстати, насколько все относительно в оценке инструментов!
Недавно я зашел в англоязычный форум и стал читать про Велтьты и подобные им творения наших друзей по соц-лагерю. На самом деле, тема была преимущественно по Вельтам (Weltmeister, чтобы быть точнее).

Как они их там ругали! На чем свет стоял. И отстой "совдеповский" полнейший (это они так оценивали их основной рынок распространения) и "дешевка некачественная" и все в них не так, по сравнению с тем, на чем они играют и т.д. и т.п.
Я даже засомневался - а стоит ли такой вот инструмент "отстойный" покупать?

Вот так вот, а вы говорите - советские отстой.
Все относительно?


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> vev (02.03.2016, 20:48) писал:В декабре все три ремня хорошей выделки на велюре брал за 2тр... Еще штука на Этюд остается...
> Vev, дайте пожалуйста ссылку на ремешки, посмотреть что за качество. Так они натуральная кожа? Я думал сейчас такое гораздо дороже. Если нет фото в Инете, расскажите пожалуйста, что за изготовитель и кто торгует.


Ссылку не дам. Ее попросту нет. Покупал в фойе Гнесинки. Дедок продавал.  Откуда-то из прибалтики возил.
Качество прекрасное: разумной толщины натуральная кожа. Мягкая и удобная. У меня такой же комплект стоит на Селекте. Второй брал про запас.


----------



## vev (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> Кстати, насколько все относительно в оценке инструментов!
> Недавно я зашел в англоязычный форум и стал читать про Велтьты и подобные им творения наших друзей по соц-лагерю. На самом деле, тема была преимущественно по Вельтам (Weltmeister, чтобы быть точнее).
> 
> Как они их там ругали! На чем свет стоял. И отстой "совдеповский" полнейший (это они так оценивали их основной рынок распространения) и "дешевка некачественная" и все в них не так, по сравнению с тем, на чем они играют и т.д. и т.п.
> ...


Так и есть. Обычный ширпотреб, который значительно выигрывал у советских Березок и Квинт и именно поэтому был популярен. В сравнении же с итальянцами - полный аццтой. 
Если не особенно придираться, то для учебы и без наличия отягчаюшего опыта (игры на высококлассном инструменте ) вполне сгодиться.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vev (03.03.2016, 08:48) писал:


> Ссылку не дам. Ее попросту нет. Покупал в фойе Гнесинки. Дедок продавал.  Откуда-то из прибалтики возил.Качество прекрасное: разумной толщины натуральная кожа. Мягкая и удобная. У меня такой же комплект стоит на Селекте. Второй брал про запас.


Ну вот, как всегда.  Если чего хорошее и дешевое - никогда не найдешь концов. Ну ладно - чего-то тут продают на Авито. Вроде как тематически занимаются. Можно посмотреть, что за качество.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vev (03.03.2016, 08:52) писал:


> Если не особенно придираться, то для учебы и без наличия отягчаюшего опыта (игры на высококлассном инструменте ) вполне сгодиться.


Понятно, спасибо. К счастью, опыта нет и амбиций тоже.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Кстати, что за зверь такой "Рапсодия"? - понимаю, что у него шансов не намного больше, чем у Березок, Зорь и Квинт, просто хочется понять, почему их так много продается в "почти новом" состоянии? Наверное, играть было на них возможно с трудом? Или вообще невозможно? Кто-то пишет, что на них "ломаная дека". Пока не понял, что это такое...
Однако цена них была 300 рублей в Советах.!


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik (03.03.2016, 14:18) писал:


> Кстати, что за зверь такой "Рапсодия"?


Все! Точка!
Вев и Зет - я перед Вами снимаю шляпу в очередной раз и даже одевать не буду (у меня ее все равно нет).
Посмотрел я на Рапсодию, благо что через 2 квартала была от меня. Думал: "Может сторгуюсь тысяч до 4-х?". Знаете какой итог? - Если бы мне заплатили рублей 500, до с удовольствием донес бы его до помойки.
Все. Точка - теперь я понял про Советские аккордеоны. Эта Рапсодия была почти не юзаной и это хлам! Воздух травит так, что можно спокойно играть не нажимая клавиш (нет, ничего само не звучит, но компрессии -0-). Все какое-то напрочь дешевое.

И знаете что? Я все больше убеждаюсь в том, что я был не прав - но я пока никак не могут понять почему. Почему баяны Кировский фабрики (я смотрел Рубины, Мелодию) - выглядят и производят впечатление инструментов - пускай не высшего класса, но вполне пригодных для игры? Рубин так вообще похоже по общему уровню качества приближается к нашим ГДР-овским собратьям.

Но почему эти Советские аккордеоны (Восток, Рапсодия - то что я видел, и больше я на них смотреть не пойду), сделанные в той же стране, теми же людьми производят впечатление какого-то хлама?
Ничего не понимаю...


----------



## andreyrb (5 Апр 2016)

предложили баян кировский за 20у.е. Состояние нормальное. вроде звучит и компрессия. 

Это нормальный инструмент?


----------



## Dmvlad (5 Апр 2016)

andreyrb/ писал:


> предложили баян кировский за 20у.е. Состояние нормальное. вроде звучит и компрессия.
> 
> Это нормальный инструмент?


 вроде - в огороде... мне тут тоже давеча кобылу предложили... вроде рабочая... брать или нет?


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

Прочитал эту ветку.
Нахожу практически все высказывания редким, бредом оторванным от реальности.
Сам учился в советское время в музыкальной школе. У нас были в основном "Берёзки"
На этих "Берёзках" и тому подобных инструментах, играть научилось немыслимое количество народу.
Немцам, итальянцам и прочим даже помечтать нельзя об таком количестве приобщившихся. 

Ребята, а почему бы вам  в голову не пришло сравнить аккорд.  weltmeister stella и скрипку Страдивари ?
Что лучше?
Все советские  инструменты - это инструменты начального уровня и для домашнего музицирования.
Новичек найдет мало отличий между звучанием weltmeister stella и квинты.
Так , что начинать нужно с простых, доступных, дешёвых (если вы не богатенький папа Карло) инструментах.
Жалко, что их почти не изготовляют
Девяносто процентов, бросают это дело будь это хоть weltmeister  хоть Заря.
Разница в том, что первый б.у стоит десятки тыс руб. , а второй 3 тыс. руб
Если вы новичек или неискушенный домашний мучитель , и вы не готовы (как писалось выше) в 90%  случаев  пожертвовать десятки тыс руб. тогда покупайте советское, результат проверен временем.
А как наберёте кой какого опыта, тогда , если захотите, то и немца купите.
Первый инструмент - это советский инструмент для широкого потребления...


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

*kormchik*,

Да мы тоже многие имели дело с "Березками" и "Квинтами". Я до сих пор помню то счастье, когда у меня появилась 3/4 Stella после "Квинты". Мерин после Жигулей. Незачем ломать пальцы на этом г*
Это во-первых. 
Ну а во-вторых, нету их рабочих... Умерли все... А та же Стелла стоит сейчас вполне пристойных денег и ни о каких десятках тысяч речи не идет. 
Ну и в третьих, набравшись опыта уже на немца не сядешь...


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

Цитата:


> НУ это вы загнули палку. Прямо таки все умерли?
> С чего бы это? Короед разьел?
> Для новичка, что главное?
> Чтобы инструмент был механически исправен и держал строй. И это всё
> ...


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

*kormchik*,

для новичка главное - не отбить желание играть ИМХО. А вот с этим советские агрегаты не справлялись и ранее, и уж тем более, не справляются в настоящее время. Опыт может появиться только после некоего, достаточно продолжительного времени, а его то как раз советские "аккордеоны" и не дадут. Никто в настоящее время в здравом уме за него не сядет. И не дай бог пытаться мучить детей этим BDSM девайсом.

От игры надо получать удовольствие. И 20 тр за удовольствие - вполне разумная цена. Вам же не предлагают сразу тратить миллион на концертный итальянский инструмент.


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

Вот от куда у вас такие сведения, что не справлялись? С какого потолка вы их взяли?
В советское время других инструментов не было, кроме советских, (как это не странно) с небольшой толикой восточногерманских.
А сколько народу научили? Или вы считаете, что ни одного не научили?
Вот если я новичок (я не новичок) какая разница какой у меня инструмент если я играть ОДНИМ ПАЛЬЦЕМ умею " Василёк, Василёк мой любимый цветок" ,"Полюшко поле" или моя любимая "Коровушка"?
Мне инструмент классом выше понадобится  (если вообще понадобится) не скоро...
Мне нужен ширпотреб (товар широкого потребления). Увы сейчас это только старые советские запасы...


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

*kormchik*,

спор похоже идет по кругу...
Взял я эту информацию из того самого советского времени, когда сам учился в ДМШ. Это примерно 40 лет назад и не в Москве-столице, а в провинции. Так вот там и тогда сами преподаватели всегда советовали играть на немцах. В школе у нас не было ни одного советского аккордеона. 

Теперь по таймингу. Прогресс является функцией качества инструмента. В доказательство могу предложить исполнить глиссандо хотя бы на Стелле ("Квинту" даже не предлагая: я ж не садист ). Если пальцы останутся целыми - Вам повезло. То же самое на качественном итальянце делается вообще без напряга.
Если же "Мне инструмент классом выше понадобится  (если вообще понадобится) не скоро...", то о чем мы спорим? Предлагаю не спорить о вкусе манго с человеком, который его ел


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

Я тоже из провинции и увы импортных инструментов у нас не было. Зато музыкальных школы были в каждом населенном пункте. И народу там училось много, Потому, что инструменты были доступны и вполне пригодны для обучения.
Старт был низкий, не было финансовых барьеров.
Мне кажется, что я вас понял. Вы просто быстро переросли инструмент начального уровня (или у вас была возможность начать на инструменте классом выше). 
А то, что советские инструменты пальцы ломали? Что это за выдумки?
Я наверное не открою секрет, что инструмент нужно подбирать под себя. И играть на немце или итальянце может оказаться  не удобно точно так же как и на советском и наоборот.


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

kormchik (31.05.2016, 12:55) писал:


> инструмент нужно подбирать под себя


Полностью согласен!
kormchik (31.05.2016, 12:55) писал:


> играть на немце или итальянце может оказаться  не удобно точно так же как и на советском и наоборот.


А вот с этим несогласен вкорне. Ни один, проехавший на Мерине, не садится с удовольствием в Жигули, ровно как и то, что поигравший на Scandalli Super VI не испытает удовольствия от Стеллы/Квинты/Ленинграда/Красного партизана etc


----------



## yaroslava (31 Май 2016)

kormchik/ писал:


> Все советские  инструменты - это инструменты начального уровня и для домашнего музицирования.


Действительно, начинать надо не с "Weltmeiser" и иже с ними, а с наших старых добрых инструментов. Ведь в детстве никто из нас не научился говорить сразу высоким стилем, все начинали с "агу-агу", "мама-папа".


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

Цитата:Вы последовательность событий перепутали.
Если  вы уж сравниваете с автомобильной темой.
То учились то вы ездить на жигулях, а не на мерседесе (я надеюсь вы  имели ввиду его  под словом Мерин, а не кастрированного жеребца) кто бы вам его дал, угробите не умеючи. ..

Весь вопрос в цене:
Иностранные инструменты конечно лучше, но очень дороги.
А для обучения и дома  вполне подходят и  советские...

Я лично люблю играть  не на сцене, а на огороде у туалета. На кой мне Сканадли супер?


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Май 2016)

yaroslava писал:


> начинать надо не с "Weltmeiser" и иже с ними, а с наших старых добрых инструментов.


"Наши", старые и очень старые- они далеко не "добрые", и способны отбить охоту обучаться у любого.  А вот Вельтмайстер- он как раз старый и добрый. kormchik писал:


> Иностранные инструменты конечно лучше, но очень дороги.
> А для обучения и дома  вполне подходят и  советские...


С чего это они очень дороги? Немцы б/у стОят копейки...


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

yaroslava/ писал:


> kormchik/ писал:
> Все советские  инструменты - это инструменты начального уровня и для домашнего музицирования.
> 
> Действительно, начинать надо не с "Weltmeiser" и иже с ними, а с наших старых добрых инструментов. Ведь в детстве никто из нас не научился говорить сразу высоким стилем, все начинали с "агу-агу", "мама-папа".


Согласен: не сразу... Правда никто и не зашивал рот, чтобы говорить было бы тяжелее. И никто не приковывал к кровати, чтобы не дай бог научился ходить.
Вот и здесь, не надо мешать играть и отбивать любовь к инструменту. Профессионал сыграет на любых дровах, а нам любителям нужно что получше.

Мы опять ушли в теоретизацию однако... Смею предположить, что  опыт игры на разных инструментах у Вас не очень большой?... Ну и о чем мы тогда спорим. Посидите-поиграйте на десятке-другом разных инструментов разного класса, а потом мы вполне можем вернуться к данному топику.


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

vev писал:


> Мы опять ушли в теоретизацию однако... Смею предположить, что  опыт игры на разных инструментах у Вас не очень большой?... Ну и о чем мы тогда спорим. Посидите-поиграйте на десятке-другом разных инструментов разного класса, а потом мы вполне можем вернуться к данному топику.


Друзья мои!
Вы для меня люди с другой планеты!
У меня дома баян Этюд (мой первый инструмент)Тульская гармонь, аккорд Квинта. Всё это начало 70-х годов  На баян я учился в муз. школе, остальное самоучка. Репертуар соответствующий,для себя и для друзей. 
Пробовал играть и на других, предоставление имею.
Как всё это моё звучит, мне очень нравится.
Ребята я не представляю себе куда вы пальцы суёте, ломаете и что у вас там так туго растягивается и нажимается, что отбивает охоту играть .
Советские инструменты занимают определенную нишу и  в ней  они на своём месте. За что мы их и любим... 
Мой вывод для желающих купить советские инструменты - Есть инструменты и получше, но для начала и для дома вполне сойдут.


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Май 2016)

Цитата:


> kormchik () писал:
> Друзья мои!
> Вы для меня люди с другой планеты!
> У меня дома баян Этюд (мой первый инструмент)Тульская гармонь, аккорд Квинта.


Всё свалили в кучу.
"Этюд", как баян для околосортирных песнопений- очень хорош. "Квинта", как аккордеон- это вообще помойка. А "Тульская гармонь"- их тысячи вариантов.  Есть хорошие, есть плохие.


----------



## kormchik (31 Май 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> kormchik () писал:
> Друзья мои!
> Вы для меня люди с другой планеты!
> У меня дома баян Этюд (мой первый инструмент)Тульская гармонь, аккорд Квинта. Всё свалили в кучу.
> "Этюд", как баян для околосортирных песнопений- очень хорош. "Квинта", как аккордеон- это вообще помойка. А "Тульская гармонь"- их тысячи вариантов.  Есть хорошие, есть плохие


Этюд настолько хорош, что не могу расстаться  даже на горшке.

Вот, ляпнули - помойка.
А поконкретнее можете поделится, что было не так с той Квинтой на которой вы пробовали поиграть. Вот что скрывается под словом "помойка"?


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

*kormchik*,

опять теория? Возьмите инструмент нормального уровня. Поиграйте недельку, а потом Вы же сами и ответите на свой вопрос. 

Вы решили свое появление на форуме отпраздновать защитой советского аккордеонпрома. Силу Вам в плечи. Здесь этот вопрос поднимался не один раз. Все всегда приходили к отличному от Вашего мнению. Наверное были предпосылки?...

Если бы Вы взяли на себя труд ознакомиться с материалами форума, то заметили бы, что народ здесь обитает либо из продвинутых любителей, либо из профессионалов. Ни тех ни других советский музпром давно не интересует...


----------



## kormchik (1 Июн 2016)

Вы всё таки модератор и причисляете себя , надо полагать, к профессионалам или продвинутым любителям. Держите себя в руках.
Я пишу и участвую в дискуссиях в нужной теме и по теме и скользких намёков себе не позволяю.
Никто  из участников  сего форума  конкретно не смог сказать чем не нравится ему сов инструмент, а  выдавали на гору  флуд, вот и всё...


----------



## gerborisov (1 Июн 2016)

Почему мне не нравятся советские аккордеоны (СА). Понятие «инструмент» в Википедии: "предмет, устройство, механизм, машина, используемые для воздействия на объект: его изменения или измерения в целях достижения полезного эффекта." В данном случае мы должны иметь в ввиду «Музыкальный инструмент». СА – не могут называться Инструментом, так как являются не источником «полезного эффекта», а объектом постоянного ремонта. Ремонт СА начинается с момента его приобретения и заканчивается полным распадом объекта. Начиная с механики обеих полукорпусов, заканчивая поведёнными резонаторами, высохшей мастикой, самовыпадающими голосами, отваливающимися залогами etc.


----------



## kormchik (1 Июн 2016)

gerborisov писал:


> Почему мне не нравятся советские аккордеоны (СА). Понятие «инструмент» в Википедии: "предмет, устройство, механизм, машина, используемые для воздействия на объект: его изменения или измерения в целях достижения полезного эффекта." В данном случае мы должны иметь в ввиду «Музыкальный инструмент». СА – не могут называться Инструментом, так как являются не источником «полезного эффекта», а объектом постоянного ремонта. Ремонт СА начинается с момента его приобретения и заканчивается полным распадом объекта. Начиная с механики обеих полукорпусов, заканчивая поведёнными резонаторами, высохшей мастикой, самовыпадающими голосами, отваливающимися залогами etc.


Замечательно,вот и выяснилось, что не нравится этому конкретному человеку. Ему попался такой инструмент, он с ним намучился. И стал эти недостатки переносить на ВСЕ советские инструменты. Стал горячим поклонником импортной продукции. 
Вот у меня инструменту 46 лет и удивительно в нём ничего не сломалось. И он мне нравится (специально для модератора, я играл на немцах, не постоянно, но пробовал). И я знаю множество инструментов великолепно себя чувствующих.


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2016)

kormchik (01.06.2016, 09:52) писал:


> специально для модератора


Потише на поворотах... kormchik (01.06.2016, 09:52) писал:


> Замечательно,вот и выяснилось, что не нравится этому конкретному человеку.


"этот конкретно человек" - преподает в школе, где в основном играют именно на этой рухляди (если я правильно помню) и он вынужден из них постоянно собирать нечто играющее. Поэтому статистика сильно в его, а не в Вашу, пользу. kormchik (01.06.2016, 01:26) писал:


> Вы всё таки модератор и причисляете себя , надо полагать, к профессионалам или продвинутым любителям. Держите себя в руках.Я пишу и участвую в дискуссиях в нужной теме и по теме и скользких намёков себе не позволяю.


 
В руках я себя держу постоянно и никаких "скользких намеков" не делаю: говорю, как есть. Вы, мил человек, разбередили мою паранойю, и напоминаете своими постами, дубля хорошо мне и участникам форума известной, личности... Понаблюдаю пока...


----------



## andreyrb (1 Июн 2016)

При диком желании учиться пойдет и Березка на первых порах. Но до сих пор помню, в муз школе когда учился была Березка, Затем отец принес Вельтмайстер.Так вот ощущение, как выше говорили, "с жигулей на мерседес". 

Сейчас у меня два немецких Хорх (такой со стразами, который здесь не хвалят) и Royal Standard. Для учебы подходят. Блин, что-то не нравятся оба...


----------



## kormchik (1 Июн 2016)

andreyrb/ писал:


> При диком желании учиться пойдет и Березка на первых порах. Но до сих пор помню, в муз школе когда учился была Березка, Затем отец принес Вельтмайстер.Так вот ощущение, как выше говорили, "с жигулей на мерседес".
> 
> Сейчас у меня два немецких Хорх (такой со стразами, который здесь не хвалят) и Royal Standard. Для учебы подходят. Блин, что-то не нравятся оба...


Перешел на, что понравилось и слава богу. Но первый опыт был всё таки "Берёзка". Как первую женщину забывать и обижать нельзя


----------



## kormchik (1 Июн 2016)

vev писал:


> kormchik (01.06.2016, 09:52) писал:специально для модератора
> Потише на поворотах... kormchik (01.06.2016, 09:52) писал:Замечательно,вот и выяснилось, что не нравится этому конкретному человеку.
> "этот конкретно человек" - преподает в школе, где в основном играют именно на этой рухляди (если я правильно помню) и он вынужден из них постоянно собирать нечто играющее. Поэтому статистика сильно в его, а не в Вашу, пользу. kormchik (01.06.2016, 01:26) писал:Вы всё таки модератор и причисляете себя , надо полагать, к профессионалам или продвинутым любителям. Держите себя в руках.Я пишу и участвую в дискуссиях в нужной теме и по теме и скользких намёков себе не позволяю.
> В руках я себя держу постоянно и никаких "скользких намеков" не делаю: говорю, как есть. Вы, мил человек, разбередили мою паранойю, и напоминаете своими постами, дубля хорошо мне и участникам форума известной, личности... Понаблюдаю пока...


Угрожаете? С чего бы это?А сравнение с неким Дубля попытка обидеть что ли?

Насчет инструментов из ДМШ это плохой пример и не показатель. Они там в жесткой эксплуатации много- много лет находятся и обычно без должного ухода.Конструктор из нескольких начинается когда инструмент совсем  укатают. По крайней мере в моей ДМШ так было.
Это не домашний инструмент.
Кстати у меня Гармонь тоже из нескольких собрана, есть у нас любитель комбинатор, всю жизнь этим делом занимался..


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июн 2016)

kormchik писал:


> Но первый опыт был всё таки "Берёзка". Как первую женщину забывать и обижать нельзя


Особенно если первая женщина кривая, косая, хромая и постоянно икает... Никак не забыть.

Что ж Вас так тянет к инструментам с тугой клавиатурой, огромным расходом воздуха при отвратительном ответе голосов с огромными зазорами и ещё..., мне столько букв не осилить, и не хочется о грустном.


----------



## vev (1 Июн 2016)

*kormchik*,

для Вас, насколько я понял, никакие аргументы не аргументы. У Вас есть мнение, которое должно быть донесено... И только оно правильное. Мы всем скопом должны полюбить эти "изделия", хотя до сих почему-то любили немцев и итальянцев.  Вам недостаточно мнения преподавателей, которые много чего видели и слышали. Недостаточно мнения людей, которые копаются в потрохах этих изделий. Недостаточно мнения тех, кому есть с чем сравнить. 

Вам надобно доказать, что "эти изделия" с зазорами в голосах толщиной с палец, ненажимаемыми клавишами и кнопками, текущим мехом, жутким звуком, рассыпающейся механикой, и есть предел наших мечтаний?... Рыба ищет, где глубже, а человек - где/что лучше. "СА" - далеко не предел мечтаний музыкантов и никто его не ищет. На Avito они выставляются годами и никто их не покупает даже за 3тр. Это ли не аргумент?

Пугать - не пугаю. Угрожать - не угрожаю, но и хай разводить здесь не позволю. Ваше же появление и натиск очень смахивает как раз на попытку устроить хай.  Искренне хотел бы заблуждаться по этому поводу


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (1 Июн 2016)

Kuzalogly (01.06.2016, 14:05) писал:


> Что ж Вас так тянет к инструментам с тугой клавиатурой, огромным расходом воздуха при отвратительном ответе голосов с огромными зазорами и ещё..., мне столько букв не осилить, и не хочется о грустном.


 А я Вам отвечу. Родина - это Родина, а не копание в ГОВНЕ. А сейчас любителей с дорогими инструментами очень много развелось... А вот я и на говне сыграю, т.к. не разбалован. Тьфу, очередная "провокация"... Ой, уже в штаны от бана наложил...


----------



## zet10 (1 Июн 2016)

Предлагаю закрыть этот "блеф". Разговор совершенно ни о чем!


----------



## vyachek (2 Июн 2016)

Понятно, что тема для аккордеона.  Баянам Юпитер общеизвестно  - трудно найти равных. Почему то никто не затронул аккордеон Гусарова?


Хотя и понятно. Нереально дорого.


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2016)

vyachek (02.06.2016, 09:52) писал:


> Почему то никто не затронул аккордеон Гусарова?


а чего их затрагивать то? Во-первых, они не "советские", а во-вторых, их вообще не так много на рынке. Неплохая вещь для начального этапа освоения выборки на аккордеоне при не слишком высокой цене. В остальном никаких достоинств в них нет


----------



## Bodya (20 Июн 2016)

Добрый день! У меня аккордеон Эстрада, ступенчатая дэка, 3 голоса.Очень доволен этим аккордеоном, после небольшего ремонта все голоса отвечают, строят, хорошая компресия и механика.Были разные непрофессиональные аккордеоны (Weltmeister) ,часто ломались клавиши, а этот служит хорошо. Недавно купил еще такой же Эстрада, но этот уже не такой хороший, другая система. Конечно хочеться Сюпиту или какого—то итальянца.


----------



## krainalelek (21 Июн 2016)

Двое сыновей занимаются в музшколе на аккордеоне. Сперва был куплен Ария 3/4 старшему. Затем через полгода младшему в интернете нашел Шую 3/4. Пока посылка была в дороге, купил случайно на местной барахолке РоялСтандарт 3/4. Когда приехала Шуя, был ШОКИРОВАН. Как в принципе можно делать такое говно! Может гармошки шуйские и неплохие, но вот аккордеон((( Внутри, такое впечатление у меня сложилось, все сделано с помощью топора и зубила) Инструмент, как уверяла продавец, абсолютно новый (не использовался). Но оказалось от времени на клапанах истлел поролон и рассыпался. Пришлось снимать крышку с РоялСтандарта и смотреть как там все устроено на клапанах. Затем нашел форум "Мир баяна" и там постигал азы устройства аккордеонов. Переклеил все клапана и отдал эту Шую кому-то в музшколе бесплатно, чтобы не расстраиваться. Через два месяца на Арии отломалась стойка валика. Я ее с трудом отремонтировал и стал искать старшему нормальный аккордеон.
Затем между детьми началась война за РоялСтандарт. Я в местной газете дал объявление о покупке аккордеона и плюс еще искал в интернете. Купил через газету полный Хорх новый.  И пересмотрел массу Баркарол, Фиротти, Вельтмейстеров Стелл. Попалось еще два Ритмуса, один из которых полный купил за 60 долларов. Меня охватил какой-то нездоровый азарт и через интернет прикупил еще Вельтмейстер Сепаратостандарт 7/8 и РоялСтандарт 7/8. И чуть позже еще неизвестной немецкой артели интересный аккордеончик. Ковырялся во внутренностях. Сравнивал конструкции механик и качество изготовления. Так увлекся этим делом, что это стало моим хобби. Разобравшись в конструкциях и некоторых нюансах, продал Хорх, РоялСтандарт 7/8.
Через год младший наотрез отказался продолжать обучение. 3/4 аккордеон был для него тяжелым по весу и по размеру. И тогда случайно подвернулся древний Сеттимио Сопрани 3/4, но такой миниатюрный, даже чуть меньше 1/2 Вельтмейстера. Так вот благодаря этому аккордеону младший продолжил обучение. Он просто влюбился в этот инструмент и играл на нем с большим удовольствием. Я конечно же тщательно изучил все его внутренности Так вот по качеству механики даже этот довоенный инструмент намного превосходит все Вельтмейстеры и РоялСтандарты начального уровня. 
Еще в качестве донора был куплен за 1000 рублей год назад полный Темп. Хотел из него взять пружинки на клавиши. Такое впечатление, что делали его из того, что под руку попалось. Залоги из резины. Раньше в аптеках продавалась бинт-резина, мы ее на рогатки использовали детьми. Так вот из нее оказались залоги. Но в целом внешне очень добротно сделан инструмент. Позже я взял клапана из него алюминиевые. Так вот на клапанах вместо войлока было  что-то похожее на драп. 
В общем такое впечатление, что советские аккордеоны делали люди, которые не любили это дело. И материалы, по сравнению с иностранными инструментами, использовали третьесортные. На мехах картон "дубовый", кожа на мехах не эластичная по сравнению с теми же дешевыми артельными безымянными немцами. Борины обклеены дешевым дермантином. Ремни из такой дубовой кожи, что натирают плечи как наждачка. Но на баянах ремни попадаются почему-то не такие грубые. Про залоги и клапана писал выше.
Арию также отдал кому-то из родителей за символическую плату, а то им было неловко брать просто так.
Может быть аккордеон считался чуждым по духу советским людям-работягам на фабриках музыкальных инструментов, поэтому они его так унижали при изготовлении)


----------



## Gross (21 Июн 2016)

krainalelek (21.06.2016, 01:40) писал:


> советские аккордеоны делали люди, которые не любили это дело


 плановая система во всей красе. Делали не для потребителя, а для отчёта.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июн 2016)

Не забываем, товарищи, также про Международное социалистическое разделение труда.  Венгры делали автобусы, болгары- овощные консервы, румыны- мебель, чехи- обувь, немцы- аккордеоны, монголы- полушубки, СССР- нефть и гармошки. Да, все страны делали ВСЁ, и понемножку. Но наши аккордеоны вовсе не обязаны были соответствовать мировому уровню. Так, детишек нотам обучить. Это я так, грубо и коротко, но все ж понимают)).


----------



## ya_rus (23 Июн 2016)

Gross (21.06.2016, 11:02) писал:


> плановая система во всей красе. Делали не для потребителя, а для отчёта.


Винить нужно самих себя, а не дядей-начальников! Каждый приложил свою ручонку шаловливую, в любой отрасли. Теперь имеем то, что имеем.


----------



## Y.P. (23 Июн 2016)

ya_rus (23.06.2016, 02:40) писал:


> Винить нужно самих себя, а не дядей-начальников! Каждый приложил свою ручонку шаловливую, в любой отрасли. Теперь имеем то, что имеем.


Мне кажется, что Вы слишком обопщаете. Да, нерадивых работников, конечно, было много. Но в основном люди старались и работали на совесть и с полной отдачей сил. А виноваты как раз эти "дяди - начальники" руководители разных чинов и рангов.
Не умеющие правильно организовать людей и обеспечить их всем  необходимым для выполнения  задач. Зато тянуть в свой карман и наживаться путем обмана общества у них очень хорошо получалось.


----------



## vikatik (27 Мар 2018)

Эх, понастольгируем немного? Старая, добрая тема.

Я в рамках своих квази-романтических интересов сейчас наблюдаю за движением Советских аккордеонов на Авито. Зачем? Просто интересно, без всякой корысти!
Так вот, я смотрю в основном на "новые", мало пользованные инструменты. Вылезают они частенько. В Питере, естественно больше Восхода и Зари от Красного Партизана.
- Красивые как новые "Заря" 3/4 уходят по 2 т.р.
- Красивые как новые "Восход" 4/4 уходят по 4 т.р.


----------



## Дормидонт (17 Янв 2020)

krainalelek написал(а):


> ... Меня охватил какой-то нездоровый азарт и OTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ugly (18 Янв 2020)

А чего там экспериментировать?
Немецкие голоса и механика лучше на порядок, разве что басы обычно слабые. Но более мощные басы другого размера, что влечет за собой переделку как минимум резонаторов. Нет смысла.
Мех советских крепче, но часто склеивается, да и размеры меха не совпадают.
Для нормального инструмента мех можно сделать на заказ, и совсем недорого, по сравнению с ценой самого инструмента.


----------



## Дормидонт (18 Янв 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> А чего там экспериментировать?


Вам не понять.


----------



## vev (18 Янв 2020)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Вам не понять.


Да уж, понять сложно.... Учитывая, что и немецкие голоса далеки от совершенства на тех же Вельтах.
Если развлекаться с починкой, то нормально брать и советские. Убивать там все равно нечего. В качестве доноров.... Сомнительно...
Для игры они ну совсем не годятся. Упоминаемые Вами "КрПр" или "Рапсодия" ради которых, по Вашим воспоминания, "родители, пардон, жопы рвали" годятся только для того, чтобы ими детишек мучить за плохое поведение. Да и не рвал никто... Рвали, чтобы купить б/у немца. В Москве можно было и нового, а вот у нас в провинции таких не было и в помине.


----------



## antonglaziuk (27 Янв 2020)

Мне достался хороший "Ленинград", в хорошем состоянии, ни за что не поменяю на "Weltmeister", играю уже более 6ти лет, очень надежный инструмент.


----------



## ugly (27 Янв 2020)

Готово-выборных Вельтмейстеров и не выпускали раньше, это всё переделки. Вот только куда там Ленинграду хотя бы до S4, не говоря уж о Супите.


----------



## nidogopp43 (28 Янв 2020)

Кто сказал не любят? Их начинаешь нелюбить сразу, как только взял в руки немца. И понимаешь, как сделать так, чтобы дома такой инструмент появился. Начинал на акк-не "Заря 2" синего цвета, фабрики "Красный партизан"влюблен был до ушей... Пока не попробовал в музыкалке Weltmeister Meteor. Был в шоке! А теперь итальянцы радуют)))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Поднятая тема затрагивает риторические вопросы. Вон, под конец ветки, даже в ностальгию свернули))).

Мне думается, что ответом на главный вопрос темы, служит ЛИЧНЫЙ ОПЫТ каждого из форумчан. Позволю себе поделиться своим.

В 8 лет (это был 1984ый год), во мне обнаружились музыкальные способности, и меня отдали в школу на аккордеон. Мама и папа были простыми рабочими на заводе в городе Уфе. Для домашних занятий был куплен практически новый аккордеон Березка (зеленый, как сейчас помню). Запомнилось, что в начале занятий нужно было каждый раз разлеплять меха. Помню, что было тяжело нажимать эти жесткие клавиши и позже кнопки левой руки. Аккордеон тихо не звучал. Приходилось давить на мех. Уставал. С каждым занятием приходили негативные эмоции, раздражение, что не получается. Ведь в школе на Вальтмейстере только что получалось же... В общем, решил я бросить занятия аккордеоном ....
Учительница настоятельно рекомендовала купить немецкий аккордеон. После семейного совета, отец сел на самолет, полетел в Москву и в магазине "Березка" купил мне полный немецкий аккордеон (это был красный Weltmeister Consona). Счастью не было предела! Я сдержал слово и продолжил обучение музыке. В годы учебы в школе стал лауреатом городских и республиканских конкурсов, окончил музыкальное училище, вуз, сейчас преподаю аккордеон в Уфимском училище искусств, и очень счастлив, потому что занимаюсь любимым делом. 
В моей голове часто возникал вопрос, а не купи тогда родители немецкий аккордеон, занимался бы я сейчас музыкой? Встретил бы я тогда своих педагогов, которые помимо родителей учили меня не только музыке, а сформировали меня как личность, учили жизни... Не думаю.

Подводя итог теме, прошу ответить самому себе на вопрос: что важнее - псевдопатриотизм, ностальгия и желание поддержать то, что давно стало прошлым или любовь к своему ребенку? Думаю ответ очевиден. По моему мнению, каждый родитель любит своего сына или дочь и готов дать ему самое лучшее. Так вот, уважаемые родители начинающих музыкантов, читающие эти строки, хотите, чтобы Ваш ребенок занимался творчеством, а не преодолением трудностей, получал удовольствие от музыки, а не боролся с советским инструментом ни секунды не сомневайтесь: берите немецкий аккордеон. Советские аккордеоны оставьте любителям, начавшим эту ветку и ностальгирующим по прошлому. 15-20т.р. это не великие деньги, и к тому же они всегда к Вам вернутся, если вдруг почему то вы с ребенком решили завязать с музыкой (бывает же в жизни и такое). Продадите инструмент практически без потерь. 
Радость от игры на хорошем инструменте ничем не заменить. Поверьте.


----------



## Дормидонт (6 Дек 2020)

Вам повезло.
Мои родители тоже, наверное, хотели, чтобы ... (и т.д. по вашему тексту), однако сумели мне привить искреннюю ненависть к игре на аккордеоне. Истинная любовь проявилась только сейчас, на склоне жизни. 
Инструкция родителям, которые хотят возбудить ненависть к занятиям музыкой (и не только) в ребёнке:
- вытаскивайте его для демонстрации "таланта" во время пьянок и посиделок с пришедшими в гости знакомыми;
- тащите не спрашивая его желания в помощь организации самодеятельности на своём производстве (больше ж некого нанять в качестве тапёра. как своего родного сына возраста 12-14 лет);
- пихайте с помощью знакомых учителей для участия в конкурсе самодеятельности не спрашивая: а хочет ли этого он?
- чаще ставьте в пример каких -либо детей из других семей, подчёркивая никчемность своего ребёнка.
И пусть вы купите ребёнку самый-самый крутой инструмент, например, Scandalli, результат в виде глухой ненависти к занятиям музыкой ГАРАНТИРОВАН!


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Дек 2020)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> вытаскивайте его для демонстрации "таланта" во время пьянок и посиделок с пришедшими в гости знакомыми;


Дааа. Меня ставили на табуретку, давали в руки микрофон "Октава", и записывали на приставку "Нота". Гости рукоплескали. Часть записей где-то хранится... . Это примерно 1968 год).


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2020)

Kuzalogly, 
Экий БДСМ


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Дек 2020)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Вам повезло.
> Мои родители тоже, наверное, хотели, чтобы ... (и т.д. по вашему тексту), однако сумели мне привить искреннюю ненависть к игре на аккордеоне. Истинная любовь проявилась только сейчас, на склоне жизни.
> Инструкция родителям, которые хотят возбудить ненависть к занятиям музыкой (и не только) в ребёнке:
> - вытаскивайте его для демонстрации "таланта" во время пьянок и посиделок с пришедшими в гости знакомыми;
> ...


Сочувствую. 
Мне действительно повезло с родителями и учителями)))


----------



## Дормидонт (7 Дек 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Дааа. Меня ставили на табуретку, давали в руки микрофон "Октава", и записывали на приставку "Нота". Гости рукоплескали. Часть записей где-то хранится... . Это примерно 1968 год).


Я ещё не всё "весёлое" написал. Ещё до аккордеона мне купили последовательно гармошку, потом баян. И где-то в возрасте на 8-10 лет во время застолья "музыканту" налили стакан самогона.... следующий раз я попробовал спиртное в виде шампанского только в 10 классе под выпускной вечер. -Своеобразная "вшивка"-таки против спиртного.


----------

